# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Apple Cider Vinegar...... this stuff is amazing for fatloss!!!

## Billytk03z

about 2 weeks ago I started using Apple Cider Vingar... and all I can say is wow!!!! this stuff works and is the real deal for fatloss.....

In a nutshell..... I take a shot glass full of ACV at least 5 to 6 times a day... I usually take a shot of ACV prior to every meal along once upon wakening and once before bed).... 

this really works ..... I swear by it.... I am currently clean (not on any AAS), not watching my diet (eating when i want/whatever i want), still busting my ass during workouts..... and this stuff has leaned and tightened me up but I am still building muscle.... I dont know what it is but my muscles actually feel like how they do when I am on AAS....

*** Now for the bad news... this stuff tastes unbelievably horrible... dont be suprised if you gag the first couple times taking ACV... my advice is to keep the ACV chilled in the fridge prior to use....

just my 2 cents and I hope you get the results I have been having...

----------


## siddy101

I almost had to mix the sh!t with diesel to make it taste better.
not for me.

----------


## art

Dr. John Berardi wrote good references on ACV. 

As for me, I can't imagine how it supports fatloss. Probably, due to it's acidic nature it makes food move faster in gastrointestinal tract and not all the nutrients we ate could be digested.

BTW, it's not good for teeth.

----------


## Billytk03z

> Dr. John Berardi wrote good references on ACV. 
> 
> As for me, I can't imagine how it supports fatloss. Probably, due to it's acidic nature it makes food move faster in gastrointestinal tract and not all the nutrients we ate could be digested.
> 
> BTW, it's not good for teeth.


I think the action of mechanism has something to do with raising the ph levels in the body.... but yes.... not good for teeth at all... this is why i gulp in a shot straight to the back of the throat and then i rinse immeditately with water.....

----------


## art

Do you realy think that 3-4 tbsp/day of ACV can do something with PH balance in your body?  :Smilie:  

This method is very close to good old method of boxers to eat a lemon before go to sleep the day before weighing.

----------


## Billytk03z

> Do you realy think that 3-4 tbsp/day of ACV can do something with PH balance in your body?  
> 
> This method is very close to good old method of boxers to eat a lemon before go to sleep the day before weighing.



Actually Im taking about 8-12 tbsp/day...... and to be completley honest, this stuff is working wonders..... no joke..... Im feeling tighter, leaner, fuller in the muscles.... this is just the experience that I am currently having...... 

now i got my wife trying it and her stomach is tightening/flattening nicely....

hey guys/gals... it cant hurt to try for a few weeks and see what the results are......

----------


## Valac

ACV and Spinach drink to drops weight to make a weight division in competetive fighting, as above it aint good for ya teeth its got and acidic value of like 8-9 out of 10 so its pretty harsh

----------


## **TOP**

Just like lemon juice its a natural diuretic. Kids dont try this at home! Just stick to diet and cardio!! :Welcome:

----------


## dangerous dan

i somtimes use it to marinade chicken thats about it, dont fancy shoting the stuff though

----------


## Billytk03z

> Just like lemon juice its a natural diuretic. Kids dont try this at home! Just stick to diet and cardio!!



I had no idea that it was a natural diuretic... that would explain why I was very lean within a few days... on the flipside, I dont feel dehydrated like most diuretics contribute to....

also, one thing that I have noticed is that I am not experiencing as much fatigue as I normally do when pushing through hard workouts.... from what I read is that the ACV regulates blood sugar in a positive way... so thats a plus....

I agree about the teeth tho... it does seem harsh on teeth... this is why i am taking shots and gulping it in the back of throat minimizing any contact with the teeth, and I quickly swish water and rinse my mouth after....

----------


## **TOP**

> *I had no idea that it was a natural diuretic...* that would explain why I was very lean within a few days... on the flipside, I dont feel dehydrated like most diuretics contribute to....
> 
> also, one thing that I have noticed is that I am not experiencing as much fatigue as I normally do when pushing through hard workouts.... from what I read is that the ACV regulates blood sugar in a positive way... so thats a plus....
> 
> I agree about the teeth tho... it does seem harsh on teeth... this is why i am taking shots and gulping it in the back of throat minimizing any contact with the teeth, and I quickly swish water and rinse my mouth after....




Yup


Apple cider vinegar exhibits natural diuretic properties and in addition maintains the potassium levels. It can be added to the salad dressing. 


Green tea is a natural diuretic food that has been in use for centuries in China.

Consumption of cranberry juice can aid in removal of excess fluid retention.

Dandelion is often used as a natural diuretic. 

Nettle has natural diuretic properties that facilitate good cleansing.

Dandelion leaf tea aids in detoxification and has a beneficial effect on those suffering from cystitis and urinary tract infections. 

Fennel has carminative and diuretic properties and is frequently used in seasoning food.

----------


## covert025

> this is why i am taking shots and gulping it in the back of throat minimizing any contact with the teeth, and I quickly swish water and rinse my mouth after....



The water will do nothing to prevent teeth damage. Its pH 7 (neutral), it won't neutralize the acid stuck to your teeth.

Maybe a weak baking soda + water swish around or a plain brushing your teeth with flouride toothpaste will do it. Otherwise it will eventually peel the enamel away. 

My advice.. toothpaste

----------


## art

After you eat smth acidic you may rinse your mouth with milk. It's little bit alkaline.

----------


## M302_Imola

Have you lost weight or just "tightened up"? Are you basing the fatloss on the scale, pinch method, or the good ole mirror?

----------


## C_Bino

> Have you lost weight or just "tightened up"? Are you basing the fatloss on the scale, pinch method, or the good ole mirror?


EXACTLY! You actually thinkin by drinking ACV you are gonna be shedding a ton of fat? No way.

Besides why EVER put a vinegar based product into your diet? I wouldnt suggest ANYONE use vinegar in any form. Feeds yeast like crazy.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I wouldnt suggest ANYONE use vinegar in any form. Feeds yeast like crazy.


Good to know C_Bino! So should I discontinue using Italian dressing (in moderation) on my salads, as I believe it contains vinegar?

----------


## eatrainrest

stop finding shortcuts in life...hard work and great diet are the only proven facts

----------


## **TOP**

> Good to know C_Bino! So should I discontinue using Italian dressing (in moderation) on my salads, as I believe it contains vinegar?


Use lemon juice.

----------


## yungone501

> Actually Im taking about 8-12 tbsp/day...... and to be completley honest, this stuff is working wonders..... no joke..... Im feeling tighter, leaner, fuller in the muscles.... this is just the experience that I am currently having...... 
> 
> now i got my wife trying it and her stomach is tightening/flattening nicely....
> 
> hey guys/gals... it cant hurt to try for a few weeks and see what the results are......


Okay Satan  :Evil2:  Stop the persuation, LOL.

Sounds like Id hit a gag reflex with this sh*t. EWWWW

----------


## C_Bino

> Good to know C_Bino! So should I discontinue using Italian dressing (in moderation) on my salads, as I believe it contains vinegar?


Ya, I dont use any vinegar containing products at all. Im not saying its gonna harm everyone...but its just like xeno-estrogens these days, they are EVERYWHERE. Same as yeast, my god every single person has yeast problems now and some sort of candidiasis...not just women.

It can burrow into intestinal walls and be ugly...so I just dont see the point. You can get similar effects on HCl using lemon or heating effects using cayanne and they dont feed yeast.

----------


## C_Bino

> Okay Satan  Stop the persuation, LOL.
> 
> Sounds like Id hit a gag reflex with this sh*t. EWWWW


Tastes awful.

----------


## Narkissos

> Ya, I dont use any vinegar containing products at all. Im not saying its gonna harm everyone...but its just like xeno-estrogens these days, they are EVERYWHERE. Same as yeast, my god every single person has yeast problems now and some sort of candidiasis...not just women.
> 
> It can burrow into intestinal walls and be ugly...so I just dont see the point. You can get similar effects on HCl using lemon or heating effects using cayanne and they dont feed yeast.


Bump for an excellent post.

----------


## Billytk03z

> Have you lost weight or just "tightened up"? Are you basing the fatloss on the scale, pinch method, or the good ole mirror?


lost 2 pounds according to scale.... (195 to 193) .... and yes a nice visual change to chest and stomach... not an overtly big change but yes nice tightening... (due to water shedding/diuretic effect)

----------


## Billytk03z

> EXACTLY! You actually thinkin by drinking ACV you are gonna be shedding a ton of fat? No way.
> 
> Besides why EVER put a vinegar based product into your diet? I wouldnt suggest ANYONE use vinegar in any form. Feeds yeast like crazy.


No sir, I dont believe i'd be shedding a ton of fat, but i do notice a boost to my metabolism.... cuz something is leaning me out pretty good and I havent changed a thing in my diet.....

also, from what I read is that the vinegar supposedly feeds the good bacteria in your gut.... (as I said tho, thats just from what I read),,,

----------


## Billytk03z

> stop finding shortcuts in life...hard work and great diet are the only proven facts


hold up, times out.... whats wrong with a little help in boosting one's metabolism...? I guess we should all stop using AAS and Stims then.... huh?

yes, hard work and good diets are the best ways to go but theres nothing wrong with getting a little extra edge or help in achieving ones goals....

----------


## elfin1mf

lemons OR vinegar in amounts of a mere tablespoon can decrease the speed carbs are absorbed by over 40 %. If you drank a half cup with any carbs, you would likely lower the glycemic load to being so slow you could not even produce any insulin to take any food in.

----------

